# Finally went fishing!!!



## BassAddict (Aug 30, 2008)

I havent had much time to fish lately because of variouse worm projects, but I did sneak out today for an hour or so after Joe woke me up to bring a net down to the creek #-o (Seams he caught a nice cat on his croppie rod, but lost it before i even got dressed). Any how because i was already up I figured Id grabbed some of our 6" sticks in Smoked salt & Pepper w/blue flake and head down to the creek anyway. Here is what we caught after only about an hour:




Normally I wouldnt of kept creek bass but the guy next door wanted them..............


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats nice bass =D>


----------



## slim357 (Aug 30, 2008)

=D> Glad to hear you got away from the pourin pan and to the water


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice BA! Getting some big ones now! :beer:


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice! it does the soul good even for an hour or two.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 30, 2008)

Those are some nice bass Mr. BassAddict, too bad you wont be able to catch them again, [-X , You,ve come along way in your business my friend, keep up the good work.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

Good catchin', BA! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Aug 30, 2008)

BA I read your other post first about the color,then I see the results of that new color and now I DEFINATELY want a few!!! [-o< Good job on the fish my friend =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 31, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Here is what *we* caught after only about an hour:


Nice Bass there Shinerman, now what did Bass Addict catch????????




just joking, awesome job Bass Add, _*you have come a long way baby*_


----------



## shamoo (Aug 31, 2008)

:LOL2: :LMFAO: :roflmao: :LOL22: you guys crack me up.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what *we* caught after only about an hour:
> ...



I caught the medium one and dont you have a new baby or something to take care of.............................................


----------

